# my bettas are breeding...i think



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

They are goin around chasing each other, is that normal and the flaring at each other


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

You should really know the signs before you breed. Did you research? What is your set up like? What fry food do you have?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Chasing and flaring is normal as long as neither of them look stressed. If they get too aggressive you should separate them to prevent serious injury. Make sure there are lots of places for the female (or possibly the male) to hide.


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok I have bbs and egg yolk. I am using a 10 gallon tank not all the way filled and I did research. They don't seem stressed.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay that is good. Just be careful with the egg yolk because I heard it can foul the water if you put too much. If there are not stressed I would leave them.


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok thanks yeah I don't plan on using much, and I'm gonna do water changes often


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok I have school tomarrow, should I take em out or not, there not that aggressive.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Check on them before you go to school. If they are not acting aggressively it's probably safe to leave them in there. ***It is a risk though any time you leave them unsupervised**

If you leave the light off and cover the tank to make it dark that may help them to stay quiet and less active while you are at school.


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok so I put the femalein a contiainer in the tank. When I came home the males bubblenest was so big. I let the female back in and she is full of eggs. But she just swims and the male goes up and flares at her then swims away. So was goig. WRong


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They're just not ready. You have to have patience when spawning. When they're ready they will spawn.


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok do you think I should condition them for longer, and the female is a white bodie, so will I see bars.


----------

